# Wie oft "Entladen"?



## Tuneup (4. August 2009)

Ich bau bald meinen PC um, und habe da eine Frage...

Reicht es sich einmal bevor man anfängt sich zu Entladen, z.B. durch anfassen einer Heizung?
Oder sollte man das auch öfters ein paar mal machen?

Gruß
TUne


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (4. August 2009)

Also ich habe immer so einen Schiss, das ich 2 - 3 oder gar 4 mal irgendwo anfasse um mich zu enladen.


----------



## Tecqu (4. August 2009)

Ich würde sagen, einmal reicht. Wenn die Ladung weg ist, ist sie weg  Wenn du auf Nummer sicher gehen willst, berühr' verschiedene geerdete Teile.
Was ich auch dringend vermeiden würde, ist irgendetwas anzuziehen, womit man sich schnell wieder aufläd, wie z.B. Fließpullis. Am besten nur Baumwollzeugs anziehen!


----------



## Herbboy (4. August 2009)

Tecqu schrieb:


> wie z.B. Fließpullis.!


 sind das die pullis, die sich flüssig machen und dann wegfließen?  

du meinst _Fleece_  


man sollte halt nicht unbedingt dann auch noch auf nem teppich noch rumrutschen beim arbeiten und solche sachen.


----------



## Tuneup (4. August 2009)

Nene, hier liegt Kork^^
Also reicht einmal, wenn ich halt nen Baumwoll-Shirt und Jeans anziehe?!?

Hab was von Antistatischen Handschuhen gehört, damit wär ich natürlich auf der sicheren Seite, aber dafür will ich dann doch kein Geld ausgeben, wobei ich nichtmal wüsste wo ich das her nehmen sollte^^


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (4. August 2009)

Irgendwo gibt es glaub ich ein Armband zu kaufen dass die Erdet
Musst du halt gucken,vllt Wissen meine Werten Kollegen ja wovon ich spreche


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. August 2009)

Ich entlade mich nie, ist alles Wayne....


----------



## JOJO (4. August 2009)

In der Rep. und Wartung von empfindlichen eletronischen Bauteilen, ist es üblich auf einer antistatischen Ablage, sowie mit einem Erdungsarmband zu arbeiten. Zuhaus reicht es eigendlich völlig, wenn ein Griff zur naheliegenden Heizung möglich ist. Wasserleitung geht auch. Nylon, Perlon usw. sollte man nicht gerade tragen, da diese Stoffe durch Reibung die Haut wie ein Kondensator aufladen. Baumwolle ist jedoch auch nicht unkritisch, da auch diese die Haut aufladen kann, jedoch nur im geringen Maße. Lege die Bauteile nicht auf die Transporthüllen, im allgemeinen wird gesagt, diese wären antistatisch, dem ist nicht so!!!! Ein Küchentuch reicht völlig.

Grundsätzlich, sollten die Bauteile nicht an den Kontakten berührt werden, denn selbst bei vorheriger "Erdung", kann die Restspannung bei Entladung immer noch ausreichen, um z.B. die RAM´s ins Nirvana zu schicken...

Denn Bewegung = Reibung = Aufladung!

Hole Dir z.B. bei CONRAD.de oder anderen Anbietern ein Erdungsarmband für 5 Euro und gut ists. Dann und wann braucht man es immer, und ein Riegel RAM kostet mehr und spart Ärger..


----------



## D!str(+)yer (4. August 2009)

Ich bevorzuge einmal entladen bevor ich anfange zu basteln und einmal am ende Rechner entladen (Hand an den Rechner und Hand an die Heizung  ).

Bevorzugt auch kein Fleece tragen während dem basteln.


----------



## Herbboy (4. August 2009)

klar, wenn man sich mal nicht entlädt, muss nicht ausgerechnet DANN was kaputtgehen. 

aber sicher is sicher, und es is ärgerlich, wenn es 20 mal gutgeht und dann mal nicht und man vlt. den fehler auch erstmal gar nicht in dem zusammenhang sucht...

und in professionellen werstätten usw. haben die leute nicht deswegen antistatiksachen an, weil sonst jeder 2. PC kaputtgehen würde, sondern weil diese schutzmaßnahmen EINmal was kosten, was aber immer noch billiger is als das ersetzen von jedem 1000. mainboard


----------



## NCphalon (4. August 2009)

ich berühr vorher immer das Case (wenn ich am aktuellen computer rumbaue), bei neuen teilen is die heizung drann^^


----------



## JOJO (4. August 2009)

Herbboy schrieb:


> klar, wenn man sich mal nicht entlädt, muss nicht ausgerechnet DANN was kaputtgehen.
> 
> aber sicher is sicher, und es is ärgerlich, wenn es 20 mal gutgeht und dann mal nicht und man vlt. den fehler auch erstmal gar nicht in dem zusammenhang sucht...
> 
> und in professionellen werstätten usw. haben die leute nicht deswegen antistatiksachen an, weil sonst jeder 2. PC kaputtgehen würde, sondern weil diese schutzmaßnahmen EINmal was kosten, was aber immer noch billiger is als das ersetzen von jedem 1000. mainboard


 
Also Antisttiksachen habe ich nie an, Armband ist Pflicht, Uhr ab, EB an... Ebenso die geerdete Matte. Das reicht völlig aus. Die meisten Probleme sind rein mechanischer Art. Mir ist in über 20 Jahren nicht ein Bauteil an Entladung verreckt, eher waren es rein mechanische Probleme.


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. August 2009)

Einfach ganz nackig machen, dann kann man sich auch nicht aufladen.


----------



## Gast20141208 (5. August 2009)

Doch, kann man.
Und sag jetzt nicht, dass man den Dödel an die Heizung halten soll.

Einmal am Anfang entladen reicht, außer du spazierst in der Zwischenzeit herum.


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. August 2009)

Wie soll man sich denn aufladen, wenn man nackig ist?
OK, keine Socken trägt und eine kurze Hose.


----------



## Gast20141208 (5. August 2009)

Es genügt schon, wenn ich barfuß (und nackt) über den Flokati laufe.
Hat bei meinem alten Huweia-Modem manchmal geblitzt, als ich es anfassen wollte.


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. August 2009)

Ich kann mit dem Dödel voraus über den Teppich rutschen und ich lade mich nicht auf, da ich auch da immer baue, passt das schon.


----------



## we3dm4n (5. August 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich kann mit dem Dödel voraus über den Teppich rutschen und ich lade mich nicht auf, da ich auch da immer baue, passt das schon.


xD Hammer!

Ich entlade mich auch nie vorher, einfach ran an die Hardware...ohne darüber nachzudenken, aber so schnell geht das wirklich nicht mit dem Hardwareschaden durch Entladung.

@Fadi
Wieso packst du nackig dein Huweia-Modem an? -Geheime Leidenschaft?


----------



## Gast20141208 (5. August 2009)

Wenn ich von der Arbeit komme, dusche ich erstmals und schalte meistens das Notebook ein, bevor ich mich anziehe.


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. August 2009)

we3dm4n schrieb:


> Ich entlade mich auch nie vorher, einfach ran an die Hardware...ohne darüber nachzudenken, aber so schnell geht das wirklich nicht mit dem Hardwareschaden durch Entladung.


 
Genau, einfach Kartons aufreißen, alles rausholen und schrauben, dabei entlädt man sich eh ganz von alleine.



Fadi schrieb:


> Wenn ich von der Arbeit komme, dusche ich erstmals und schalte meistens das Notebook ein, bevor ich mich anziehe.


 
Hmm, wieso das Notebook?
Ich habe einen Rechner im Klo eingebaut.


----------



## ole88 (5. August 2009)

lol entladen tu ich mich auch nie no nie was deswegen passiert, und mit dem dödel an die heizung im winter? naja dann viel spaß bei den brandblasen^^

net ernsthaft an rechner aufn klo? wie geil isn das, brauch ich auch als total süchti imemr internet und überall lol


----------



## Gast20141208 (5. August 2009)

@Quanti
Was denkst du, wo ich mein Notebook habe?
Die Tastatur ist natürlich ausfahrbar, sonst würde es nicht funktionieren.

Anfänger sollten sich aber trotzdem entladen, nicht dass sie aus Versehen die Teile falsch anfassen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. August 2009)

Jep, da kann ich unter der Dusch den Pr0n Kanal sehen, spart Wege und ich habe den Höhepunkt des Tages schon morgens.


----------



## ole88 (5. August 2009)

omg, wie geil


----------



## Tuneup (5. August 2009)

Ich hab das Gefühl wir geraten vom Thema ab 
Naja, ist ja jetzt auch egal, hab ja meine Antwort bekommen, danke^^


----------

